# amdgpu driver setting documentation?



## jardows (Feb 26, 2020)

Now that I have been able to get my RX590 working with FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE thanks to this forum post, I wanted to see if there were any options or settings I could use, specifically for fan control.  As soon as I load the driver, the fans begin to spin up to full speed, creating an annoying noise level.  I have seen some tutorials for power saving using the Intel xorg driver, and on X.org's website there is some mention of power options for the amdgpu driver, but no instructions on how to set the options, and what info there seems very Linux specific.  

My searches so far have come up empty.  Does anyone here know of a program or any settings that can be used to monitor or control fan speed or frequency on the AMD GPUs in FreeBSD?  Or at the least, does anyone know of documentation that I could access to help me?


----------



## Raffeale (Mar 1, 2020)

i have already update that thread, add some power mangagement parameter!


----------

